# Has anyone been refused IVF on NHS PURELY because they are under 30??!!!!



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

To say we are outraged is an understatement!!!!  

Myself and my partner have given up so much for the purpose of TTC...

Me 28 - Partner 31. Live in Hampshire.

Our Treatment so far.....

Six months of clomiphene - all bfn's.

1st cycle of Ovulation Induction - BFP!! - but miscarried at 4 weeks.
2nd cycle of Ovulation Induction - BFN  
3rd cycle of Ovulation Induction - BFN  
4th cycle of Ovulation Induction - BFN  

Now we've been told there is no funding for IUI which has been recommended to us and we don't qualify for IVF because our POSTCODE dictates that I need to be 30!!!!  

How the hell is this justified?? Age should be completely irrelevant!!!!  

Whether or not you qualify for IVF should depend on the treatment you've had so far and your individual circumstances, NOT AGE!!!

In fact being under 30 means we have a much better chance of success!!!!  

The consultant said Hampshire set this ridiculous criteria as they believe people under 30 have more chance of conceiving naturally before reaching 30, but how THE HELL IS THAT JUSTIFIED?!!!! 

If there was a chance of someone like me conceiving on my own then I wouldn't be in this position now and I wouldn't have gone through the last two hellish years!!!!! 

Do these people forget that you have to be TTC for atleast a year even to get a referral done?!!!

I just want to know how many other women are being told the same rubbish, as I REFUSE to except that it is justified!!!

Sorry for the rant, but we are both feeling extremely let down by the NHS. 

We don't smoke, we stopped drinking, we don't drink caffeine, we take all the right vitamins.....What more do they want?!!!!

I'm so sorry for anyone else having to rely on this ridiculous trust.

xxxx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this. It really is a horrible postcode lottery. I am in south Wales and both me and my partner were under 30 when approved for IVF treatment. I thought area dictated just how many goes you get though, it doesn't sound right that you would be denied as of age :/   x x x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I know of at least one person who was denied treatment under 30, who had no tubes so had no possible way of conceiving without IVF yet still now has only the option of going private or waiting until they're 30.  In some PCTs, paying for a private go then disqualifies you from NHS treatment as well.

The postcode lottery is disgraceful, in all areas of the NHS, it should be the same across the country.  I'm sorry to hear you've fallen foul of this.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Incy Wincy. 

Did your friend appeal the decision? I didn't know that if you went private that disqualified your from NHS IVF in the future? Where did you hear that?

Its so unfair x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I have spoken to a lady on here with no Fallopian tubes, she is 25 (I think?) & has to wait until she is 30 before ivf on the nhs, I think it's utterly disgusting making her wait 5 years with 100% no chance of natural conception before that?     

As a thought, I don't know your financial circumstances, but iui is much cheaper than ivf, & iui has been recommended so could you save up whilst you wait & have a go at private iui? xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Incy - I think it's different pct who take goes from you if you pay private, mine would take 1 funded cycle if I have private ivf (even if its 10 private attempts they'd only take the 1 funded cycle) yet some dont take any? 

Who sits & makes these rules up? xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Tinky - best thing to do is ring your pct up, ask for full info x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi tinky! Yes I have also been refused as I am 28?? What amazes me is the fact that the only thing they can find "wrong" with me at the moment is that my amh level is low so obviously this is going to decrease with age so they are therefore letting my chances of success decrease by making me wait until I'm 30.... Madness!!!
I've just had one private cycle which failed and now waiting for a hysterscopy before cycle 2.... 

I've been told you can try and appeal their decision but I would hate to think how long that would all take?? Wishing you lots of luck for your journey hunny xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Bambibaby12,

I'm sorry to hear you have also been refused IVF because of your age, its outrageous isn't it  

The only difference between us having an IVF cycle now, or in two years is that its more likely to work NOW!!! I just don't understand why they don't encourage people like us to have the IVF as we have a better chance!!!

It infuriates me when there are obese people, or people that still smoke and drink yet they get plenty of help!!!

I really feel for you sweetie, having a low AMH will only decrease so what the hell is there justification? 

That worries me also as I haven't even had my AMH checked on the NHS?!!

My consultant said its because they believe people under 30 have a higher chances of concieving naturally on their on, but do they not realise if that were the case we wouldn't be here now!!!

You have to be trying naturally for a year before even approaching the G.P, then for us anyway it was 6 months of clomid, followed by 4 months of ovulation induction.



xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeh like you said it stinks that if we were druggies or alcoholics then we would get assistance that costs the nhs millions a year yet in my opinion that is a lifestyle choice too! Lets face it, any children we would have would go on to work and pay taxes so I would say it's an investment for the nhs which they would get back ten fold yet these smokers, alcoholics, druggies, obesity is just a dead end drain on the nhs finances!!! Annoying  

Yeh I think sometimes the nhs are funny about testing ur amh cos it's quite an expensive test. I was fobbed off by my GP for 2 years, which when I started trying I was only 25 and I wasn't really too fussed at that stage anyway but it's when it didn't start happening after 18mths then 2 years that made me start to panic. It will have been 3 years for me in September and I'm slowly becoming the last of my friends to have kids and the pressure is adding, not least cos I'm starting to find out about their little meetings an lunches minis me... I'm clearly not part of the "mummy club" now


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Apologies for the ME post there Tinky, just feeling down today! 

Wishing u lots of luck and if you have any questions I'm more than happy to help xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Bambibaby,

Please don't apologise  

I think it does us good to vent to others who are able to understand and believe me I do  

I'm worried now about the fact my amh hasn't been checked   Hope its ok....

My G.P doesn't seem too concerned that Im now 57 days since my last proper period, I've NEVER missed one in my life. I had a faint positive on CD38 after spotting brown blood for a week, but when I went to the doctors hours later it was negative. The nurse said you cant get a false positive, but the consultant said it was either a very early miscarriage, or I was never pregnant and the test was faulty!!! My bloods came back at 2. However, since then I've still not had a period??!!! 

Bloody doctors, they just don't care, be a whole different story if it was their wife or family!!!

As for your friends hunni, I know how you feel, but your time will come sweetie  

I've found out who my real friends are since we've been trying to conceive and I can count them on one hand!!

XX


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Have you done a test since?? That sounds like an awful long cycle! Some doctors really should have to go through re-training or something. It's like they don't know/care how stressful and depressing this can all be! 

I would perhaps try another test just to put your mind at ease and I would deffo be going back to the doctors if af still hasn't arrived by next week xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I did two 0.99p preg tests yesterday, both negative...

I have no idea whats going on and its so worrying because I had that faint positive on CD38 (now CD60), but then told it was either a very early miscarriage, as I'd been spotting brown blood since CD30, or I was never pregnant, but since then no period! 

I just want to know whats going on. I've been waking up in the night saturated from the waist down in sweat, also I've been feeling really bloated and have some c/m.


----------

